# <<<<<<friday pics>>>>>>>>>>



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

It's duck picture time:
Ring neck
Shoveler
Mallard
Green wing teal
Ruddy
Bufflehead
Pintail
Hooded Merganser


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Im glad I refreshed, I was doing it too lol. Great pics


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1st Reading Jr High football game against Briscoe. We won 48-6
My daughters first Football game on the dance team and my nephew #69 starting A team, right tackle, and special teams receiving.
Myself, my inlaws, bro n law, and brother in the stands.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

1. Like father like son 24 years later (twin 2)
2. Daddy/Daughter date at Mcdonald's
3. My Flags
4. My other son (twin 1)with his new Associates Of Applied Science diploma


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Graffiti in Rome


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

The new standard in high-end coolers has arrived. Just got them this week and can't wait to break them in. Lifetime warranty, Made in America, capacity is actually larger than advertised, costs less than the "other ones", and stainless hardware instead of aluminum. Pretty BA.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

*Another African tortoise found...this time in Seabrook*

fella wandered up while washing my boat....


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Just finished building a duplicator to make cutouts on my plasma cutter.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

This mornings sun rise in Lytle shooting doves!!!








If you never work hard you'll never get to play hard!!!!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

before/after i powdercoated my .22 ruger

sons first gigging trip

flyer for benifit we are cooking for

bbq sundae we are selling at that benifit
(meat, cheddar cheese garlic mashed potatoes, bbq sauce, cherry tomato)


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

*Fridat Pics*

Enjoy!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Our first year as Bobcats


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

1. Nature at it's finest.
2. My son with his first ever and first gigged flounder.
3. My son's friend with his first ever and first gigged flounder.
4. My baby girl with her first cousin.. " Lunch Time"
5. My lil girl catching up on the fishing reports before bed.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Coming in Mon eve


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

A few from my border run to Eagle Pass this week.

1.) Perfect ending after a long day on the road.

2.) Quemado turkeys - right on the side of the road

3.) A little too far for an iPhone 3GS

4.) A little help from the binoculars

5.) How we work in rural Maverick County after a jail break across the border...

6.) Trying to get home on Hwy 90 - east of Uvalde. MOVE OVER!!! LOL!

7.) Sunset over El Indio.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

made it to the beach despeite the storms last weekend.

my son caught crabs LOL
my son with a keeper drum
random


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

teamgafftop1 said:


> The new standard in high-end coolers has arrived. Just got them this week and can't wait to break them in. Lifetime warranty, Made in America, capacity is actually larger than advertised, costs less than the "other ones", and stainless hardware instead of aluminum. Pretty BA.
> 
> View attachment 530559
> View attachment 530560
> ...


how do you like the latches on the pelican though? i was concerned they might be...well i'm not sure what the right word is here, other than just a little weird... interested to see the report on them, please let me know!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

BigBay420 said:


> Enjoy!


is that the bridge coming out of Bayou Vista? catch anything? we did pretty good out at confederates about a week ago.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Had a photo shoot with the grand daughter last week...*

She's not quite 3 months old and was so good while we took hours to dress and pose her.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

ATV park in crosby last weekend... First one is a couple hogs we rolled up on... They look a lot further away than they were... the girls will more than likely never forget that...


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> how do you like the latches on the pelican though? i was concerned they might be...well i'm not sure what the right word is here, other than just a little weird... interested to see the report on them, please let me know!


As far as I can tell they're pretty awesome. The release buttons are made large enough that you can use them with gloves on and they close very tightly.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*A few more*

Love the look on her face in the first picture!
The last picture was taken in an antique stroller/buggy (you can see the glass window on the left). Took the same pics with her brother in his baptism outfit.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Photos from Bandera & Houston Zoo*

My wife took these photos in Bandera on Labor Day weekend a few years ago and the last one at the Houston Zoo.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

6 1/2 foot bullshark i caught last weekend in the kayak









one of about 20 reds we caught, all of them were released the wife landed 6 of them









a red my daughter did her best catching, she just had her 5th b-day 









my first bull red of the year over 35inches, it was quickly released









big trout









kings from yesterday


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Emma Jean with her big sisters 
My baby girls first day of kindergarten 
Emma all jacked up on breast milk lol


----------



## jmar623 (Aug 25, 2007)

Pictures of my Great Aunt Cookie who passed away this week at the age of 102 years.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Great pics 2Coolers! 

SharkBait - always enjoy your posts. The smile on your daughter's face says it all.

Jamie_Lee - I've got a pick of my daughter just like that where she was "jacked up on breast milk"! Sleep'n Angel!!


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

My little girl and Great Dane studying.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Pens I completed this week, laser engraved maple box.
Pens are black titanium and the names engraved/filled with gold

Something I started to make using a dremil and left over resins. It's getting close to Halloween.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

My wife gave me Giada for my birthday! Well, a meet n greet with Giada.

I made the pepper mill that she's holding and gave it to her. She was either very thrilled, or very gracious. It was a fun day!

I also ran into Paula Deen.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

A few more ducks. 
Cinnamon Teal
Goldeneye
Eurasian Wigeon
Gadwall
Wood Duck


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I am finally on land! 

Pic from 10th deck
Pic from 8th deck
Dock


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

My wifes rescue from the shredder at the lease.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Lesto said:


> My wifes rescue from the shredder at the lease.


THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!! i rescued one last year from the dogs at the ranch, not that big though. very cool.


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

What kind of snake is that? Blue Indigo?


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

I put these in blue water too, figure more ppl see em here. From today in the gulf
View attachment 530703
View attachment 530704
View attachment 530705
View attachment 530706


A few from a while back
View attachment 530707
View attachment 530708


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

storm studios picture for Pink Floyd.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!! i rescued one last year from the dogs at the ranch, not that big though. very cool.


What kind of snake is that?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

mikethehobo said:


> What kind of snake is that?


Texas Indigo Snake


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Well, I guess its lunch time*

So So week at Cutter..

Galvez Cheeken

Spicy Spanish Style Turkey Meatball Soupa

Hells Eggs

Roasted Herbed Turkey Breast / Wild Rice Salad

Salmon I wont make again Deesh

Steamers with a Garlic butter Sauce

Orange Maple Glaze Cheeken w/ Daughter Requested Mac n cheese. Been a few yrs ..lol

Top it off my G ma that does not want any presents cause she has everything she needs celecrated her 96 Birthday.

All the Grankids pitched in and got a Sony LCD. Receiuved the seal of approval.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Captain Dave...you are torturing me....AGAIN! Thanks for posting! Happy b-day to Grandma!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> So So week at Cutter..
> 
> .


Just out of curiosity...How much do you weigh in at, Captain.???..:biggrin:

Fabulous....as always.....:cheers:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> Captain Dave...you are torturing me....AGAIN! Thanks for posting! Happy b-day to Grandma!


Thanks.. I forgot to mention the pleasant surprise when i turned paged 14 in this months 2cool ElectroMag...

http://2coolfishing.com/magazine/0102/

2coooL


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Just out of curiosity...How much do you weigh in at, Captain.???..:biggrin:
> 
> Fabulous....as always.....:cheers:


Funny.. I eat fresh goods try to cut the creams, fried, avoid the cans and processed out. , just over 000 #.. And that's from the beer...


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Captain Dave*

Yoda has a message for you...from me.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Pens I completed this week, laser engraved maple box.


Nice Bill! But uhm it's CAT not KAT. 

TH


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

No kidding.
There should be some sort of filter to keep his food **** pics from reaching my dieting eyes.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

cubera said:


> No kidding.
> There should be some sort of filter to keep his food **** pics from reaching my dieting eyes.


OK Filters on for next week.. Soup n Salad Week


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> OK Filters on for next week.. Soup n Salad Week


NOOOOOOOOO! Wait, I bet you make some bad *** salads too. Okay, go ahead!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

well decided to pull the bow out considering bow season starts next weekend.. lol










not to shabby..


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Soup and Salad????? sad_smiles


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

New uniforms!!!!

2cool fo sho!!! Game Guard Camo is the shiznizz!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

hmm looks like its time to pick up some lonestar!


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Make sure you put it straing in the ice chest....dont want you to lose it.


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

sent from my cell using tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Spooled Ya!... shopping at HMart?!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

From this past week on Joe Pool Lake


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

mikethehobo said:


> What kind of snake is that?


indigo!


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

Great pics, Ive shot dove in Lytle. Great place.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Colorado River & Fayette Lake Last Weekend*

Took the Scout Troop. Camped at Oak Thicket and paddled the TPWD Paddling Trail in Columbus. Camper was for Momma.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

First library card, she's a proud little girl.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Great couple weeks!*

Awesome pic of our boat last sunday!









Me and Mallory after Gator Fest.









Picture from the NBA playoffs last year : )


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Grandparent Breakfast*

Me and my Granddaughter Riley...Kindegarten! Time flies.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Wonder who in Utopia thinks they need this.
Saw it near town this afternoon.\


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

lizards having fun
pics from Dear View, Florida ...little mini vacation


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Soapeddler said:


> New uniforms!!!!
> 
> 2cool fo sho!!! Game Guard Camo is the shiznizz!
> 
> View attachment 530777


Just dont set your beer down in the grass, you will never find it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Wonder who in Utopia thinks they need this.
> Saw it near town this afternoon.\


No telling. Someone who wants to be able to come and go when the river rises would be my guess. I know that in 73 my cousin had one and it's the only way we could get out.

TH


----------

